# Government Medical College Or CMH?



## SherlockHolmes. (Sep 10, 2016)

AoA everyone, I need some sincere advice. I got addmission in Sargodha Medical College. However, i live in Lahore so my parents want me to stay with them. I have also applied to CMH lahore. And I hope to get in with my 88.5% unless the merit increases exponentially. 

I want to know the perks of studying in CMH. Should i choose CMH over Sargodha medical college. Or should I go for SMC? 

I know the most obvious benefit of studying in a government institute is its low fee structure. 
But what are other benefits besides this? 

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

SherlockHolmes. said:


> AoA everyone, I need some sincere advice. I got addmission in Sargodha Medical College. However, i live in Lahore so my parents want me to stay with them. I have also applied to CMH lahore. And I hope to get in with my 88.5% unless the merit increases exponentially.
> 
> I want to know the perks of studying in CMH. Should i choose CMH over Sargodha medical college. Or should I go for SMC?
> 
> ...


Well theirs a huge fees difference
The cost for cmh is 800000
The cost for Sargodha medical college will be around 20thousand that's a huge difference in my opinion I would definitely go for the Sargodha one


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

*its a miracle you got into smc in the first place this year*..my advice...go to smc bcuz you can keep visiting once or more in a week, jab aik dafah routine ban jaye tou aadat ho jaye gi everything will be fine. Its always scary in the beginning but you'll get used to it and so will your parents.
Unless one your parents is very ill (God Forbid) and you feel the need to give him/her you complete attention , then stay in lahore.
I lost a parent a year ago, thats why i didnt even apply to any place besides lahore and mera tou govt mein bhi nai hua because of this years crazy merit. Otherwise i couldve gone to AMC or FMDC.
yeah so thats my advice. in the end its your decision and if you feel youre happy with the decision youve made, then its the right one. Parents are truly a great blessing to have.


----------



## SherlockHolmes. (Sep 10, 2016)

Thankyou Doctor Bot for your advice. 
Sorry for your loss. My sympathies are with you. Really, this year the merit has sky-rocketed! 😟
So many brilliant students could not qualify on open merit. Its a tragic affair. Anyways, I sincerely pray for you that may Allah give you what's good for you and your family. Only He knows whats best for us.


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

SherlockHolmes. said:


> AoA everyone, I need some sincere advice. I got addmission in Sargodha Medical College. However, i live in Lahore so my parents want me to stay with them. I have also applied to CMH lahore. And I hope to get in with my 88.5% unless the merit increases exponentially.
> 
> I want to know the perks of studying in CMH. Should i choose CMH over Sargodha medical college. Or should I go for SMC?
> 
> ...


Your aggregate is 88.5? Dgkhan closed at 88.67..


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words Sherock  You too


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

He's talking about overseas merit list it closed at 85.5


Hanya said:


> Your aggregate is 88.5? Dgkhan closed at 88.67..


----------



## SherlockHolmes. (Sep 10, 2016)

I was selected on overseas seats.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

I have the same question 
I got selected in Sheikh Zaid Medical College RYK but i asked a lot of people there and the students said that they didnt do any dissections in first year and a batch of 150 students only gets 2 cadavers. Is that okay or would CMH be a better option?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2016)

personally i think lahores better if you want to stsy with your parents you could always reapply next year


----------

